# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Lent 2019

## euphemia

For us, Ash Wednesday is this week.  Lent begins.  I love this season.  I love the mindfulness and contemplation.

This season I am doing away with my need for the 24/7 news cycle.  No talk radio or television news broadcasts.  I probably wont be able to avoid news breaks in Christian radio or regular television broadcasts, but I wont be living on news.  

On a reflective note, last year I was driving home from Ash Wednesday service when the news of the Stoneman Douglas shooting came over the news.

----------


## euphemia

Today I was one of the readers at our noon service.  My lesson was from Isaiah 58, which is one of my favorite passages in the Bible.  If I were going to give the euphemia distilled paraphrase, I would say the government should be so small we never notice it, and the presence of the Church in service and charity should be so great it cannot be ignored.  The gospel transforms people from within, and that transformation should be more evident than it is.  I think the solution is not a political one.  If the Church is living out the gospel, there should really be less need for government at all levels.

----------


## TER

Have a blessed Lenten journey Euphemia!

----------


## Anti Globalist

What a good thing to give up for lent.

----------


## euphemia

You know, it has been, so far.  Politics and earthly government will never be the answer.  If we believe in Jesus and his redemption, and if we believe God has a plan and we can join where he is working through prayer, then that’s what we should do.  

Propaganda news is full of negativity and hate.  I can feel the detox happening.

----------


## TER

> You know, it has been, so far.  Politics and earthly government will never be the answer.  If we believe in Jesus and his redemption, and if we believe God has a plan and we can join where he is working through prayer, then that’s what we should do.  
> 
> Propaganda news is full of negativity and hate.  I can feel the detox happening.

----------


## TER

It’s a good time during Lent to read up on spiritual books as well as increase prayer.  I just order some today to be delivered and I can’t wait to dive in to them!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Blessed Lent, Euphemia! This is the most chaotic season of the year for me. TONS of music to learn or re-learn after having spent a long time away from it. Lots of liturgical services to chant. Fortunately, I figured out how to put pdfs on my kindle, so it makes things easier.

----------


## RJB

Lent is a great time for all Christians to really focus on what is important. Yes we can fast whenever but this is a time when we are all on a similar goal.  An outsider might see some of this as bragging, but really we are making individual sacrifices, but we do it as a family.  It's a very beautiful time of the year to find what truly brings us peace-- the love of God that shines forth in the community of the Church.

----------


## euphemia

Recently I went through our books and found some I had not read, or at least had not finished.  Our church generally suggests a title for everyone to read during Lent.  The one this year does not really hold a lot of interest for me.  It is part of a small group development that husband and I will not be joining.  We have a few others I have not read.  I’ll look tomorrow to see if something jumps off the shelf.

----------


## euphemia

> Blessed Lent, Euphemia! This is the most chaotic season of the year for me. TONS of music to learn or re-learn after having spent a long time away from it. Lots of liturgical services to chant. Fortunately, I figured out how to put pdfs on my kindle, so it makes things easier.


I am not able to participate in our seasonal choir this year due to mobility issues.  I hope you are able to get some quiet time to reflect on the season and be refreshed.

----------


## pcosmar

> Today I was one of the readers at our noon service.  My lesson was from Isaiah 58, which is one of my favorite passages in the Bible.  If I were going to give the euphemia distilled paraphrase, I would say the government should be so small we never notice it, and the presence of the Church in service and charity should be so great it cannot be ignored.  The gospel transforms people from within, and that transformation should be more evident than it is.  I think the solution is not a political one.  If the Church is living out the gospel, there should really be less need for government at all levels.


and thus began the Peasant Wars.

Though you are absolutely right,,, the State hates to lose "influence".  and opposes the Gospel.

The solution is in prayer,, not politics..

I watch politics for Intel on enemy actions. (what to pray)

----------


## euphemia

One more note to TER, our rector is a big fan of Tim Kellar.  Husband has read him.  Kellar’s sister goes to our church and is a friend.  I might go that direction.

----------


## TheTexan

For this Lent, I'm giving up Lent

----------


## Anti Globalist

> For this Lent, I'm giving up Lent


Only a true badass such as yourself would do that.

----------


## euphemia

I’m not trying to force people to practice Lent.  There are several here who have Lenten as part of their faith tradition.  I’m putting my experience out here and look forward to hearing from others when it comes round on their liturgical calendar.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Back when I was a little kid and was religious I did take part in Lent.  I have no idea what I gave up for lent though.  My guess is I probably gave up things like candy and sweets.

----------


## euphemia

> Back when I was a little kid and was religious I did take part in Lent.  I have no idea what I gave up for lent though.  My guess is I probably gave up things like candy and sweets.


A lot of people do that.  Some people do the same thing every year.  That’s not how I roll.  I want this experience to be something God uses to make lasting change in me.  This year seems to be about deep prayer and joining God where he is working in the world.  There is a lot of suffering out there.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A lot of people do that.  Some people do the same thing every year.  That’s not how I roll.  I want this experience to be something God uses to make lasting change in me.  This year seems to be about deep prayer and joining God where he is working in the world.  There is a lot of suffering out there.


You're doing the Great Fast right.  IDR who told me this, but I was told once that what comes out of your mouth is as important as what goes in during the fast. Hope this continues to be a blessed season for you.  ~hugs~

----------


## TER

> You're doing the Great Fast right.  IDR who told me this, but I was told once that what comes out of your mouth is as important as what goes in during the fast. Hope this continues to be a blessed season for you.  ~hugs~


In fact, what comes out of your mouth is MORE important!  

Fasting from food is just one of the tools.  The goal is to grow in prayer and virtue and closer communion with God.  The key is repentance, humility and prayer.  This is what Lent is about.

----------


## TER

> A lot of people do that.  Some people do the same thing every year.  That’s not how I roll.  I want this experience to be something God uses to make lasting change in me.  This year seems to be about deep prayer and joining God where he is working in the world.  There is a lot of suffering out there.


Reading your list reminds me that aside from fasting and prayer, almsgiving is tremendously important.  This includes acts of charity, mercy, forgiveness and praying for those who are suffering.

----------


## RJB

> In fact, what comes out of your mouth is MORE important.


And off the keyboard   This applies especially to me.

----------


## TER

> And off the keyboard   This applies especially to me.


You and me both my brother.  The keyboard is a much more slippier tongue to reign in...

----------


## Valli6

Last night, I went for ashes for the first time in like 43 years. Probably hadnt attended a mass in about that long either, except for funerals.  Id been thinking about getting ashes again for years - not sure why, just felt a kind of fond, nostalgia for it. I didnt realize there would be a mass too, but I found that kind of calming and nice - totally devoid of politics or dumb pop culture references, which I didnt think was possible anywhere, anymore. Most of it still felt familiar, but some of it was different from when I was a kid - songs I didnt recall, and people dress sloppier. Not sure how/if Ill continue, but Ive never forgotten the Palm Sunday song we were taught as kids and would like to hear it again - _The Palms_ by Jean Baptiste Faure - do they still do that one?

----------


## TER

> Last night, I went for ashes for the first time in like 43 years. Probably hadn’t attended a mass in about that long either, except for funerals.  I’d been thinking about getting ashes again for years - not sure why, just felt a kind of fond, nostalgia for it. I didn’t realize there would be a mass too, but I found that kind of calming and nice - totally devoid of politics or dumb pop culture references, which I didn’t think was possible anywhere, anymore. Most of it still felt familiar, but some of it was different from when I was a kid - songs I didn’t recall, and people dress sloppier. Not sure how/if I’ll continue, but I’ve never forgotten the Palm Sunday song we were taught as kids and would like to hear it again - _‘The Palms’_ by Jean Baptiste Faure - do they still do that one?


Maybe it’s the Holy Spirit tugging at you?  This is the season of reconciliation and renewal.  I hope you continue!  Mass (liturgy) is medicine for the soul!

----------


## TER

Saw this today on a blog I frequent:

FAST from self-concern and FEAST on compassion for others.

FAST from discouragement and FEAST on hope.

FAST from lethargy and FEAST on enthusiasm.

FAST from suspicion and FEAST on truth.

FAST from thoughts that weaken and FEAST on promises that inspire.

FAST from shadows of sorrow and FEAST on the sunlight of serenity.

FAST from idle gossip and FEAST on purposeful silence.

FAST from problems that overwhelm you and FEAST on prayer that sustains.

FAST from criticism and FEAST on praise.

FAST from self-pity and FEAST on joy.

FAST from ill-temper and FEAST on peace.

FAST from resentment and FEAST on contentment.

FAST from jealousy and FEAST on love.

FAST from pride and FEAST on humility.

FAST from selfishness and FEAST on service.

----------


## euphemia

Amen.

----------


## euphemia

> Reading your list reminds me that aside from fasting and prayer, almsgiving is tremendously important.  This includes acts of charity, mercy, forgiveness and praying for those who are suffering.


Yes, that was a powerful lesson for me last year.  This year I am prepared to spot those opportunities and address them personally.

----------


## TER

> Yes, that was a powerful lesson for me last year.  This year I am prepared to spot those opportunities and address them personally.


We (me first of all) sometimes forget that it’s not just a matter of staying away from evil and evil acts, but just as important is to do good acts. Like Christ said ‘I was cold, I was hungry, I was naked’ (cf).  When we don’t do good during those opportunities which God presents to us, then we fail.  It is an energized and active golden rule. The OT and all the other religions teach ‘Don’t do unto others what you don’t want done to you’, but Christ, the Light of the world, comes and gives the greater teaching: DO unto otherwise what you would want them to do to you.’  This is the divine way which leads to peace, love and joy (that is, to salvation and fulfillment)

----------


## euphemia

Last year I was going into a thrift store and saw a young man sitting on the curb.  He looked like he wasn’t feeling well.  I heard, “Give him $5.”  I thought, “OK.  I’ll do it when I come out.”  I came out and the kid was gone.  I got a very clear lesson that day that I only have right now.  If I feel prompted to give, I should give right then.  Now I set aside money to give when the opportunity presents.  I have the money ready so I can just hand it out the window.

----------


## euphemia

Our church works through a food relief group that delivers food, along with a Bible to families who are in some kind of need.  They were passing out bags with a list of the foods they needed.  The cutest tiny boy had one bag left and was handing it to me.  I took it and said I would be happy to help.  Across the way hunsband was motioning that he had a bag already.  I told the little boy, “Oh! We have two bags so we can both fill one.”  On the way home I wash husband if he wanted to go fill the bags.  He was not so enthusiastic, but agreed.  We were able to find the necessary items in just a few minutes.  My bonus and raise have just been paid out, so I was glad to put some toward special Lenten gifts.

----------


## RJB

> For this Lent, I'm giving up Lent


You are probably already following a fast: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Beer+fast

----------


## euphemia

I like not being in the 24/7 news cycle.  I hear updates from the radio, but I am not listening to talk radio and I do not watch news on TV.  I also do not read pages and pages of news.  I got the articles in the education forum from email.  

My soul is more at rest and my brain is awake.  I kind of think that all the bad news and horrible analysis was putting me into avoidance mode.  I feel more connected to other people.

----------

